# What you see is not what you hit!



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was having a conversation with a coworker who is was a Marine Corp sharpshooter. The discussion was about head position and shooting with an astigmatism in an eye. He explain that you may have the shot all lined up and the line to the target may actually be more to the left of the target as seen by the effected eye. This particularly true when tilting the head to one side and sighting over the bands in the gangster slingshot hold. When the eyes are not in the horizontal plane because of the head tilt , the target seen may actually be over to one side in reality. Bottom line. The shot is consistently to say the left. This was my case. I have an astigmatism in my right dominant eye which is closest to the bands when I tilt my head and aim. I found I place the shot to the left of the bulls eye. The solution was to not tilt so much keeping my eyes horizontal and using both to see the target. Has anyone else had experience with this? I know a lot of us aren't spring chickens anymore and are having eye issues.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Blind in my left eye and can`t see so good out my right, it is a struggle...lots of sighting adjustments for me when aiming...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I shoot both eyes open i dont aim i look at where i want to hit and let my hand and eyes do the work


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, same problem here, long-sighted (=blur)+astigmatism in my dominant eye. I start learning with a TTF (very erratic) so started to bent my neck and close left eye, shoots went invariably left, then changed OTT with long draw (130cm) both eye opened and straight neck ... I learned to draw and imaginary line aligned with the bands to the target and do slight corrections twisting my waist ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I shoot a lot of diffrent ways some times to my sternum but i alwa my eyes open and looking at the small spot on my target


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Never realized that astigmatism might affect my aiming. Anyway, I think it affects mainly people who aim. I think if you would shoot instinctively, then there would be no problem. Just keep all consistent and you will get used to it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Going to an eye doc next week. Better vision for better shooting. I'll present the astigmatism scenario to him.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

For 40 years I have been wearing corrective lenses for astigmatism. As you said, things don't line up properly without lenses. All is well with glasses. Without, I can't even set the indicator needle on my furnace themostat.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am necroing this because I am about to visit a doc because of my eyes  I discovered that my dominant eye sees a blue where my left eye sees clearly  I really hope it's nothing though


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I have an astigmatism and I'm short sighted I've worn lenses and glasses all my life I have no idea what effect it has on my aiming if any☺


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Now that I am wearing glasses for astigmatism I can certainly say that they help in actually seeing the target clearly, bit for lining up purposes I don't know if there is any difference. I think it's the same, even though I do shoot better now, it's probably because I am becoming better. Anyway, I only shoot with my glasses on to cover all my bases


----------

